# R32 Valuations



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

My classic insurance company has asked for a valuation on my R32 GTR, they have said they will take an valuations from recognised clubs, sellers etc, has anyone had to get an valuation for an agreed value policy and if so how did you go about it?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

10k there you go mate. I'm a club member.


----------

